
The Man Who Was Allergic to Radio Waves - jacquesm
https://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-02/disconnected/
======
makira
"A review published last year in the journal Bioelectromagnetics found no
evidence that hypersensitive individuals had an improved ability to detect
EMFs, and the study found evidence of the nocebo effect in those same people."

Every time I see someone claiming to have extremely clear symptoms of EMFs
sensitivy, I wonder why they don't do a double-blind test to prove the whole
world they can actually detect radio-waves. Should be a trivial test to
perform properly, and would clearly help the case of hypersensitive people, so
why hasn't it happened yet?

~~~
traintracks22
The published article already shows studies have been performed and quite
conclusively found these people to be liars. No point in wasting further money
or time on a self suppressing group.

